

Tell HN: Come hear me talk about crypto at BSDCan'10 - cperciva

I'm going to be speaking at BSDCan'10 in Ottawa on May 13th.  The designed-to-infuriate-tptacek title of my talk is "Everything you need to know about cryptography in 1 hour" and the basic premise of the talk is that 99% of the time you can write secure cryptographic code without being an expert cryptographer, as long as you follow a few pieces of basic advice.<p>Come hear me talk!  The conference website is http://www.bsdcan.org/2010/ and you can register at http://www.bsdcan.org/2010/registration.php .
======
cperciva
Clickable links:

Conference website: <http://www.bsdcan.org/2010/>

Registration page: <http://www.bsdcan.org/2010/registration.php>

